# S.Jax beach 3/27



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Bottom of the out going tide. Fished with clams for about 1.5 hours

Got a couple dinners


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice haul. congrats on the catch.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

South Jax Beach, huh?? I hear ya...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Railroader said:


> South Jax Beach, huh?? I hear ya...


 Yeah, Where you Andrew and I were last week


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

this means they are no longer here.
have fun barty. leave some for next year.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Actually Ray, There are still some down there...They're on thier way north but still a few to shoot for.


----------



## debidude (Sep 19, 2007)

Beautiful pic, BB! Never used clam for bait before- how do you bait a clam? Cut in strips, whole?


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Best way when using clams is to use a rubber band to help hold it on the hook


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

POMPINOLOVER said:


> Best way when using clams is to use a rubber band to help hold it on the hook



HUH? I just thread it through the tough dark orange "lobe" Never had any problems, and I cast hard sometimes.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Thats cool Barty , we dont actually use clams up this way for pomps , but Ive always been told that a rubberband helps keep em on...I strickly use sand fleas , preferbly females with eggs or soft shells...


----------



## scarab (Mar 14, 2008)

I usually just use clams. For some reason I never have much luck on fleas (the odd sheapshead here and there with fleas). Clams work a lot better where I am. Ive never caught a pomp on fleas, but a heck of a lot of them on clams.

I just cut a strip of clam and hook it 3 or 4 times and it usually stays on for a few casts.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I use both, Some days they want fleas, Some days Clams... Some days they dont want either


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Yea Barty someday's they won't bite without a 40 m.p.h. N.E. Wind. :beer::beer::fishing:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

seajay said:


> Yea Barty someday's they won't bite without a 40 m.p.h. N.E. Wind. :beer::beer::fishing:


Hehehe..That supprised me too man.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

And somedays the eat shrimp. So if you use all three...:fishing:


----------

